# Everyone needs this keyboard



## Guest (May 5, 2007)

It's only $1564.00  

http://community.livejournal.com/optimus_project/28887.html


----------



## pixelphotograph (Apr 8, 2007)

theres no picture on the link and only people saying how great it looks and they all want one. But no pic. What is it? music keyboard computer keyboard?

I googled it heres a link with pictures.
http://www.gearlive.com/index.php/news/article/optimus_oled_keyboard_07131058/
I had seen a mock up of this a few years back I cant believe its not done yet. They had one at a conference I went to. Why has it been so long to develope its nothing new as far as technology? Weird It would be neat but not 1,564.00 dollars neat LOL 
Id pay 200 dollars max for one if I could customize the keys and it came with software to create your own customized images for the keys.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2007)

pixelphotograph said:


> Id pay 200 dollars max for one if I could customize the keys and it came with software to create your own customized images for the keys.


 I never pay more than $10 for a keyboard. I'm cheap. :baby04:


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

While the $1100 is a bit much, A $10 keyboard isnt much better. You really need to get into the $20-40 range to get a "good" keyboard.


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

my $2.00 big lots keyboard works fine for me.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm a bit different - I'll pay for a good keyboard - but then again, I had carpal tunnel surgery on both hands, plus a 'release of the 1st dorsal' on the left hand.

Trust me, if your hands get bad enough, you'll pay. One way or another.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I really like my Logitech wireless keyboard and mouse. and at around 65 for both and being wireless that is not bad at all.


----------

